# Obtaining House Insurance



## TommyTW (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello forum. We have a question for the forum. We are signing on this Wednesday the final purchase contract with the Notary for our house that we are purchasing in Magnac-Laval France. Our question is, We need an Insurance policy to cover the minimum insurance requirements of the French Government. We are still living in the USA and will not be arriving in France for some time. Is there a Insurance company that will sell us a policy so our house is covered before we do arrive in Magnac-Laval? Thank you very much.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's a listing Assurance et mutuelle Magnac-Laval : Mairie.com for M-L and surrounding area.

Also your Notaire and/or the Immobilier should be able to recommend a suitable broker.


----------



## TommyTW (Jul 22, 2020)

LesFroggitts said:


> Here's a listing Assurance et mutuelle Magnac-Laval : Mairie.com for M-L and surrounding area.
> 
> Also your Notaire and/or the Immobilier should be able to recommend a suitable broker.


Thank you very much LesFroggitts!!


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

From experience, signing up for a house insurance is having to provide answers to the insurance agent's long list of questions relating to your house, outbuildings and the nature and value of equipment and personal affairs.

The insurance certificate from 00h00 on the date of the sale is absolutely necessary for the notaire to conclude the sale
so you've left things really to the last moment.

There are 2 brokers at M-L, the question will be: can they/will they establish a contract via internet/phone?
I'll take a look at their website right now.

How good is your French?


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

I can't find "souscription en ligne" for Groupama or MMA - the 2 brokers at M-L
but I'm with AXA agency and happy with them.

Their online application is here:




__





Souscription habitation en ligne - AXA







www.axa.fr





you have to choose
- apartment/house/other
- how many rooms in your house (with a note on what is considered as a room)
- do you own or do you rent?
- is it your principal home, secondary home or an investment?
- address, postcode and town
- starting date of insurance
- name, telephone, date of birth, e-mail, present address ...

and I can't go any further without subscribing a contract!

There are AXA agencies at Bessines sur Gartempe and at La Souterraine

good luck!


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

online subsciption for MMA:








Tarif assurance habitation


Votre assurance habitation MMA vous assiste pour tout type de sinistre garantie. Choisissez votre couverture, vos garanties parmi nos 3 formules multirisques. Obtenez un tarif en 3 min avec notre outil de simulation en ligne : Devis gratuit !




www.mma.fr





and for Groupama:




__





Souscription assurance en ligne - Groupama


Assurances auto, habitation, santé en ligne. Réalisez votre devis en ligne !




www.groupama.fr





first a for a quote, then subscription


----------



## Peter_E (Dec 4, 2020)

Or a quick online quote in English








Luko, the #1 home insurtech in Europe


Because we all love our home, get the best coverage to protect it: simple, transparent, at the right price.




fr.luko.eu


----------

